# Help! New Grinder



## Lexington (Oct 2, 2017)

Last year (before Christmas) I was looking on this site and there was mention of a new grinder to be released this year. It looked great, but I can't for the life of me remember what it was called. I don't think it was one of the usual names. Can anyone help? If it's any help I know it was going to be available in different colours.

TIA


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Lexington said:


> Last year (before Christmas) I was looking on this site and there was mention of a new grinder to be released this year. It looked great, but I can't for the life of me remember what it was called. I don't think it was one of the usual names. Can anyone help? If it's any help I know it was going to be available in different colours.
> 
> TIA


Niche

https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/niche-zero-the-best-conical-burr-coffee-grinder#/


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Either the Niche or one of the eureka grinders

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/brands/eureka.html

https://www.nichecoffee.co.uk


----------



## Fatso666 (Mar 9, 2018)

Probably the Niche, it has its own topic on the forum here

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?39577-Niche-Grinder/page105


----------

